# VOX presenta Mocion de censura



## fredesvindo (9 Dic 2022)




----------



## todoayen (9 Dic 2022)

Siempre con la crispación y el hodio.....

Feijoy lo deshará cuando gobierne, no hay prisa.


----------



## gabrielo (9 Dic 2022)

me parece bien cuando termine la moción de censura será marzo y a partir de ahí falconetti puede arruinar totalmente las posibilidades de los barones con sus leyes chorras


----------



## megadeth (9 Dic 2022)

Los únicos que intentan algo, aunque solo sea frenar un poquito la carrera alocada hacia el barranco


----------



## Evangelion (9 Dic 2022)

No valdrá para nada salvo para subier el ego y la fuerza del dictador.


----------



## Sr. Pérez (9 Dic 2022)

megadeth dijo:


> Los únicos que intentan algo, aunque solo sea frenar un poquito la carrera alocada hacia el barranco



¡Pero si el barranco son ellos!


----------



## Brigit (9 Dic 2022)

Me parece bien. Cualquier cosa antes que quedar de brazos cruzados.


----------



## perrosno (9 Dic 2022)

Mis dieses, pero con este circo ya sabemos lo que pasará, sobre todo con Frijolito, mangina nivel dios.


----------



## Antiparticula (9 Dic 2022)

Si buscan de candidato a un sociata no traidor como Leguina triunfan.

(No hace falta ser diputado para ser candidato)


----------



## todoayen (9 Dic 2022)

Bueno a Leguina lo acaban de echar no?
Esta a huevo.


----------



## Despotricador (9 Dic 2022)

¿Y el frijol anda andará?


----------



## Knight who says ni (9 Dic 2022)

perrosno dijo:


> Mis dieses, pero con este circo ya sabemos lo que pasará, sobre todo con Frijolito, mangina nivel dios.




Le pasará como a Casado. La anterior moción de censura fue la única vez que le vi sacar algo parecido a cojones, pero a mi modo de ver contra el objetivo equivocado, y así acabó por flojo, que estaban todos hasta las pelotas de él. Este acabará parecido.


----------



## perrosno (9 Dic 2022)

todoayen dijo:


> Bueno a Leguina lo acaban de echar no?
> Esta a huevo.



Pues sería buena apuesta y mira que era rojazo, pero comparado con lo que hay ahora parece Blas Piñar


----------



## Satori (9 Dic 2022)

Sr. Pérez dijo:


> ¡Pero si el barranco son ellos!



anda que no hay barrancos por los que caer. Y lo de España es solo cuestión de tiempo-


----------



## perrosno (9 Dic 2022)

Knight who says ni dijo:


> Le pasará como a Casado. La anterior moción de censura fue la única vez que le vi sacar algo parecido a cojones, pero a mi modo de ver contra el objetivo equivocado, y así acabó por flojo, que estaban todos hasta las pelotas de él. Este acabará parecido.



Es que lo de "derechita cobarde" les viene al pelo, vaya manginazos son.


----------



## Knight who says ni (9 Dic 2022)

perrosno dijo:


> Es que lo de "derechita cobarde" les viene al pelo, vaya maginazos son.



El término "maricomplejines" es una genialidad. Es de Losantos, que es otro subnormal pero a veces tiene sus momentos de lucidez.


----------



## Perrosachez (9 Dic 2022)

Bueno, no se conseguirá nada porque el Psicópata golpista seguirá con su hoja de ruta, ser el Nuevo Caudillo Dictador, pero por lo menos atrasará algo sus fechorías.


----------



## Antiparticula (9 Dic 2022)

Estoy pensando en alguna mujer de la psoe que quisiese echar a Sanchez.
Pero no se me ocurre ninguna.


----------



## Aresti (9 Dic 2022)

A ver. Entiendo que es una maniobra para bloquear el cúmulo de trámites parlamentarios ilegales que está haciendo el PSOE y sus socios.

Cuando hay una moción de censura hay iniciativas que se paralizan.

Creo que hay elecciones municipales a la vista.

Jugada calculada. No creo que sea un tema de odio.

Claro que la presidenta del parlamento es capaz se no admitir a trámite la moción de censura dando otro golpe de estado.


----------



## Vibrador letal (9 Dic 2022)

Feijoo ha dicho que hay que lavarse menos para que los rojos no se sientan desplazaos,duriiiisimo mensaje


----------



## Antiparticula (9 Dic 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> Estoy pensando en alguna mujer de la psoe que quisiese echar a Sanchez.
> Pero no se me ocurre ninguna.



Se me acaba de ocurrir una ex-psoe.
Maite Pagaza.


----------



## Asurbanipal (9 Dic 2022)

megadeth dijo:


> Los únicos que intentan algo, aunque solo sea frenar un poquito la carrera alocada hacia el barranco



No intentan nada, solo hacen ruido para tapar sus propias miserias.


----------



## Satori (9 Dic 2022)

Knight who says ni dijo:


> El término "maricomplejines" es una genialidad. Es de Losantos, que es otro subnormal pero a veces tiene sus momentos de lucidez.



Losantos es mucho peor que eso, yo creo que es un completo vendido a intereses extranjeros.


----------



## ciberecovero (9 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## WasP (9 Dic 2022)

No saldrá adelante, no tiene apoyos, y Sánchez se quita una piedra del camino. Solo servirá para dar carnaza en medios y redes. Un instrumento político malgastado y malversado para fines propagandísticos.


----------



## Luftwuaje (9 Dic 2022)

gabrielo dijo:


> me parece bien cuando termine la moción de censura será marzo y a partir de ahí falconetti puede arruinar totalmente las posibilidades de los barones con sus leyes chorras



Esperemos que sea así.


----------



## Jotagb (9 Dic 2022)

Qué cojones tiene este hombre, hace la oposición que debería de hacer el PP:


----------



## Boker (9 Dic 2022)

*VOX, los únicos que están demostrando tener decencia y cojones*


----------



## CaCO3 (9 Dic 2022)

perrosno dijo:


> Pues sería buena apuesta y mira que era rojazo, pero comparado con lo que hay ahora parece Blas Piñar



Ya se ha dicho más de una vez en el foro. El PSOE de los años 80 y 90 (en general, el PSOE pre-Zapatero) está a la derecha del actual Popó. Eso da una idea de lo que es ahora mismo ese partido.


----------



## perrosno (9 Dic 2022)

CaCO3 dijo:


> Ya se ha dicho más de una vez en el foro. El PSOE de los años 80 y 90 (en general, el PSOE pre-Zapatero) está a la derecha del actual Popó. Eso da una idea de lo que es ahora mismo ese partido.



Es que la PPSOHEZ nunca mais, ya me engañaron muchas veces. No me canso de decirlo.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (9 Dic 2022)




----------



## nraheston (9 Dic 2022)

perrosno dijo:


> Pues sería buena apuesta y mira que era rojazo, pero comparado con lo que hay ahora parece Blas Piñar



Era rojo, pero no era progre, por eso da la apariencia de que se ha derechizado


----------



## Felson (9 Dic 2022)

Mientras, el PP presenta Ilusión de mesura.


----------



## XXavier (9 Dic 2022)

Aresti dijo:


> A ver. Entiendo que es una maniobra para bloquear el cúmulo de trámites parlamentarios ilegales que está haciendo el PSOE y sus socios.
> 
> Cuando hay una moción de censura hay iniciativas que se paralizan.
> 
> ...



Pero no es cierto que Vox haya presentado una moción de censura. Abascal solo ha dicho que 'inicia conversaciones con otros partidos'...


----------



## Roedr (9 Dic 2022)

fredesvindo dijo:


>



Frijolito Feijoy debe andar más preocupado por qué hacer en esta moción de censura que por el golpe de estado del PSOE.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (9 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Frijolito Feijoy debe andar más preocupado por qué hacer en esta moción de censura que por el golpe de estado del PSOE.



Ni más ni menos. ESO es el PP.


----------



## NXT (9 Dic 2022)

A retratar al PP como falsa oposición otra vez.


----------



## Kevinjesus (9 Dic 2022)

Al menos alguien se mueve ante la desfachatez de este gobierno, que se supera una y otra vez. Son capaces de cambiar la constitución también para impedir las mociones de censura. Qué país de blandos y pasotas tenemos, hacen con nosotros lo que quieren.
Y ahora Feijoo tendrá que retratarse, como le pasó a Casado. Se hablará de Vox que estaba muy desaparecido...parece un movimiento muy lógico también desde el punto de vista del partido.


----------



## boyra (9 Dic 2022)

Me acuerdo cuando Hugo Chavez metió las manazas en el PJ con ayuda de la monedera y company, de ahi a la asamblea constituyente y la ruina del pais.

La venezolización de Ispain va a toda vela, pueden intentar pararlo, y deben, con esta moción o con huelga general si hace falta, que se retraten los chupaculos y traidores a España antes de que sea tarde


----------



## Impactrueno (9 Dic 2022)

Discurso bonito, pero es postureo.


----------



## Dj Puesto (9 Dic 2022)

Está bien pero el viruelo saca una moción y acaba de presidente, aquí ya se dijo "El PP va a quedar retratado" y lo que pasó es que 298 vs 52 fracaso de la moción de censura. Ha cambiado algo? No, con mecanismos "democráticos" no consigues una mierda. Hay 3 fundamentos inamovibles:

1.- No puedes cambiar el sistema utilizando las herramientas del sistema.
2.- Si vas a emplear el sistema no puedes hacer nada desde fuera del sistema (aka, es mejor tener algo de representación parlamentaria que 0)
3.- Si no tienes mayoría , en "democracia" te da igual tener 50 diputados que 125.

En definitiva, que bombonas en las sedes o mucho ruido y pocas nueces. No existe ninguna solución "legal" o "democrática" es perder el tiempo y populismo este tipo de cuestiones.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (9 Dic 2022)

Yo propondría a Rosa Díez. Excandidata de UPyD, sociata y mucho más hostil a Sánchez que el propio Frijolito. No me parece una opción ideal pero al menos sí lo suficientemente buena para hacerle daño al PPSOE.


----------



## Impactrueno (9 Dic 2022)

Dj Puesto dijo:


> Está bien pero el viruelo saca una moción y acaba de presidente, aquí ya se dijo "El PP va a quedar retratado" y lo que pasó es que 298 vs 52 fracaso de la moción de censura. Ha cambiado algo? No, con mecanismos "democráticos" no consigues una mierda. Hay 3 fundamentos inamovibles:
> 
> 1.- No puedes cambiar el sistema utilizando las herramientas del sistema.
> 2.- Si vas a emplear el sistema no puedes hacer nada desde fuera del sistema (aka, es mejor tener algo de representación parlamentaria que 0)
> ...



Mas le valiera a Abascal actuar maquiavelicamente convenciendo a los rojos de que va a darles paguitas para luego traicionarlos, como hizo Rajoy con las chuches; que ir de adalid de la libertad, democracia y demas monsergas moralistas. A los rojos no se les derrota con honestidad y principios eticos, lo que lleva a pensar que estos de Vox son gilipollas o son listos que nos toman por gilipollas.


----------



## ProfeInsti (9 Dic 2022)

Por lo menos para que vuelva a RETRATARSE el Partido Popular.


----------



## Dj Puesto (9 Dic 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> Por lo menos para que vuelva a RETRATARSE el Partido Popular.



Que eso da igual, que el votante del PP sigue pensando que cuando gobiernen los suyos (el PP) se atarán los perros con loganizas, que VOX son unos ultras, franquistas que violan niñas y lo que cojones diga la prensa. Un país con 80% de vacunados se traga cualquier cosa que les digan y se piensan que el PP es la solución, esto lo venderán como otro fracaso de VOX y reforzará al PSOE y al PP en su detrimento. Y no son imaginaciones mías, es que ya se dio la circunstancia y es lo que ocurrió.


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (9 Dic 2022)

Las mociones de censura se presentan para ganarlas, no para hacer el chorra o intentar desgastar al rival


----------



## juster (9 Dic 2022)

SOLO QUEDA VOX !!!!
DEMOSTRADO QUEDA....


----------



## Murnau (9 Dic 2022)

Disidencia Voxtrolada.


----------



## tormanyo (9 Dic 2022)

Murnau dijo:


> Disidencia Voxtrolada.



Que si, que si, pero los unicos que hacen como que hacen algo


----------



## Concursante (9 Dic 2022)

Seguimos sin enterarnos. Todo lo que hace Sánchez es gracias a la Constitución, no se trata de ningún golpe ni de nada ilegal.

ESE es el problema. El dia que vox deje de chupar la Constitución y demás chorradas como la UE, quizás le apoye.


----------



## bibliotecario3 (9 Dic 2022)

estos de vox son unos cachondos  moción de censura pa ir a elecciones que cosas tienen algunos


----------



## Murnau (9 Dic 2022)

tormanyo dijo:


> Que si, que si, pero los unicos que hacen como que hacen algo



Si si, a eso me refiero, hacer como que hacen algo. Y a continuación no te voy a hacer promoción de ninguno. Aquí hasta que no haya abstención masiva, esto es, 40 millones de no votantes, no vamos a iniciar el camino de nada.


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (9 Dic 2022)

La única solución real sabéis todos cual es, por mucho que os duela algunos: desaparición de Vox y PP, creación de una agrupación de conservadores y centristas con currículo que no sea de pinta y colorea, de los que han estado comiendo de la sopa boba toda su vida. Incluso algún socialista cabe, no todos son basura. Y algún independiente potente, por supuesto. Un gobierno de salvación nacional para frenar el populismo y la desintegración. Mañana será tarde, pero a ver quien renuncia a su sopa boba por el bien de los demás...


----------



## Vulcan86 (9 Dic 2022)

Impactrueno dijo:


> Mas le valiera a Abascal actuar maquiavelicamente convenciendo a los rojos de que va a darles paguitas para luego traicionarlos, como hizo Rajoy con las chuches; que ir de adalid de la libertad, democracia y demas monsergas moralistas. A los rojos no se les derrota con honestidad y principios eticos, lo que lleva a pensar que estos de Vox son gilipollas o son listos que nos toman por gilipollas.




Lo que tiene que hacer vox es construir un movimiento de gente honrada que solo se relacione entre ella


----------



## kabeljau (9 Dic 2022)

todoayen dijo:


> Bueno a Leguina lo acaban de echar no?
> Esta a huevo.



Al psicópata también lo echaron de su partido.


----------



## Don Vladimir Harkonnen (9 Dic 2022)

Separación de poderes dice, pero si eligen cada uno a 4 o 5 de su color como si fueran pinipones JAJAJA y la borregada mamando prepucio grñeeee democrasia separacion de poderejjjjj unga ungaaaaaaa


----------



## Impactrueno (9 Dic 2022)

Vulcan86 dijo:


> Lo que tiene que hacer vox es construir un movimiento de gente honrada que solo se relacione entre ella



"Lo que tiene que hacer" significa que no lo esta siendo. Tu mismo estas respondiendo a la duda planteada aunque sea doloroso reconocerlo: listos que nos toman por gilipollas. El problema es sistemico, la solucion no puede llegar del propio sistema.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (9 Dic 2022)

Impactrueno dijo:


> Mas le valiera a Abascal actuar maquiavelicamente convenciendo a los rojos de que va a darles paguitas para luego traicionarlos, como hizo Rajoy con las chuches; que ir de adalid de la libertad, democracia y demas monsergas moralistas. A los rojos no se les derrota con honestidad y principios eticos, lo que lleva a pensar que estos de Vox son gilipollas o son listos que nos toman por gilipollas.



Política. Si se trata de realmente ganarle una moción a Sánchez, cosa muy improbable, necesitarán apoyo dentro del propio PSOE. Y para eso necesitan hablar en politiqués. Intentar invocar el archicacareado consenso de la transición. Se trata de intentar fracturar el PSOE o al menos su electorado.

Que obviamente no va a ser así, pero hay que intentarlo. Pensemos que ni el propio Guerra estaba de acuerdo con la ley de Viogen, aunque luego haya tragado como un cobarde durante años.

Hay que hacer un discurso y poner un candidato al que esos sociatas de toda la vida puedan suscribir y apoyar.


----------



## Atotrapo (9 Dic 2022)

La verdad que es una pérdida de tiempo, no tiene suficientes apoyos, lo mismo que la anterior, pan y circo.

El vídeo presidencial es una estrategia de marketing a ver si pescan más votos del PP. Con ganas de ver a pagascal en algún cargo de responsabilidad, verás que no hará ni una medida, esperando ver la cara de defraudados a quien vote a NWOX.


----------



## jpjp (9 Dic 2022)

Rosa diez o ya directamente leguina o Alfonso guerra y el PSOE se pone a temblar.
Como líder que coja sobre la moción de censura.


----------



## tiempodeperros (9 Dic 2022)

Jajaja como os timan. Cuando deberíamos estar adornando las farolas...


----------



## gabrielo (9 Dic 2022)

jpjp dijo:


> Rosa diez o ya directamente leguina o Alfonso guerra y el PSOE se pone a temblar.
> Como líder que coja sobre la moción de censura.



De todos la mejor idea es Alfonso guerra ahi si que rabia falconetti recordemos que guerra era en tiempo de felipe el mas izquierdista del psoe


----------



## Flures911 (9 Dic 2022)

Santi, te vas a quedar más solo que la una, deja de hacer el ridículo con las mociones...


----------



## fredesvindo (9 Dic 2022)

En las ultimas no fue apoyada por casado, pero en esta ya seguro que va a ser apoyada por PP y C"s; No se puede deja a un presidente aplicando leyes a su antojo en plan dictatoria.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (9 Dic 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> Por lo menos para que vuelva a RETRATARSE el Partido Popular.



El partido PORCULAR esta definido hace siglos...
Comerle el nabo al PSOE hasta incluso que les echen a patadas y no van a hacer nada.
Ya te lo digo.


----------



## Frysby (9 Dic 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> Se me acaba de ocurrir una ex-psoe.
> Maite Pagaza.



Rosa Díez


----------



## Chorche (9 Dic 2022)

El PP (o también pesoe azul) va a derogar algo de lo que Sánchez ha manoseado?

Nope


----------



## Sr. Pérez (9 Dic 2022)

Satori dijo:


> anda que no hay barrancos por los que caer. Y lo de España es solo cuestión de tiempo-



Blablablá. No te preocupes, que nos vamos a tirar por todos los barrancos habidos y por haber. Hasta por algunos que todavía no están excavados. Pero que el primero va a ser VOX, lo tengo claro. Claro clarinete.


----------



## Minsky Moment (9 Dic 2022)

Si sabe que no es posible, solo cabe atribuirlo a propaganda barata.


----------



## kabeljau (9 Dic 2022)

Yo lo que tengo que decir es que España no necesita políticos castratis, como el Lambán, el fraCa, el Frijol, todos los del partido Papotar en general, y todos los de la partida de los EREs. Castratis y eunucos.


----------



## 917 (9 Dic 2022)

Y sigue haciendo el ridículo.


----------



## Redwill (9 Dic 2022)

Algo raro a pasado en este pais, o es que nos hemos vuelto tontos, no lo se, o ya nos da igual todo, quien lo vea desmesurado...

Pero os acordais a Rajoy cuantas huelgas generales se comio, cuanta pobreza energetica y abuelitas que no podian pagar la luz veiamos, os acordais el rodea el congreso? Tantas manifestaciones y... lo mas importante, se echo a Rajoy con una mocion de censura como esa por ser un partido corrupto.

Si Rajoy se merece eso, cuanto se merece este tio? Si este tio es lo mismo que ha echo rajoy multiplicado por 40, añadiendo si no parece nadie darse cuenta que en plena campaña, dijo que traeria y encarcelaria a puigdemont, no lo ha echo si no que esta cambiando leyes sensibles para que no pise la carcel, no negociaria con terroristas, les ha dado todo lo que pedian hasta sacar la guardia civil, como acercar terroristas asesinos que nunca an colaborado ni se arrepienten de lo que han echo.

- electricidad gas record de caro
- paro igual
- impuestos mas que nunca
- negocia con partidos acercar presos de eta no arrepentidos y que no han colaborado
- indulta politicos que casi roban la nacion a la mitad de los catalanes y quieren volver a hacerlo
- esta sacando violadores de las carceles
- la a cagado con argelia y marruecos se rie de el
- nos engaño a todos metiendonos en casa durante 3 meses
- su partido en andalucia ha robado mas dinero que todo el PP junto en españa
- va a reformar leyes para meter las manos en los jueces
- va a reformar el delito que condena a politicos corruptos para rebajarles las penas

Que mas quereis? Es eso un gobierno?


----------



## Triple SSS (9 Dic 2022)

¡Valga o no valga, algo hay que hacer! 
Son representanrtes del pueblo y no pueden estar callados viendo los desmanes de este maldito gobierno. 
Claro, que viendo la desidia general, parece que ir camino de un infierno socialista da igual...


----------



## Boker (9 Dic 2022)

boyra dijo:


> Me acuerdo cuando Hugo Chavez metió las manazas en el PJ con ayuda de la monedera y company, de ahi a la asamblea constituyente y la ruina del pais.
> 
> La venezolización de Ispain va a toda vela, pueden intentar pararlo, y deben, con esta moción o con huelga general si hace falta, que se retraten los chupaculos y traidores a España antes de que sea tarde



Ya lo creo que es así. He dicho en varias ocasiones que así empezó el chavismo en Venezuela. Llegó por las urnas, metió mano en todos los ámbitos del estado y consiguió instalarse a modo dictadura trayendo la devastación total.

El daño en España es ya irreparable. Pero la gente no se da cuenta.

Seguirán votando al traidor porque es guapo y "porque me han dicho que ser derechas es mu malo"
Igual que siguen defendiendo a Luis Enrique porque es dicharachero y "me cae bien". Aunque decida hacer las cosas mal a sabiendas para que se joda un país entero.


----------



## R_Madrid (9 Dic 2022)

lo siento pero ya no me creo nada, han perdido mi apoyo todos.

Ya no queda ni vox


----------



## ciberecovero (9 Dic 2022)

Génova, 13: Gallinas y Mariachis



ciberecovero dijo:


> ​


----------



## Felson (9 Dic 2022)

No va a valer para nada, pero, al menos, quedará en los libros de historia que alguien dijo algo contra la opresión. Solo valdrá para los niños de dentro de mil años para imaginar héroes que lucharon contra los opresores que quemaban ideas, libros, derechos, justicia... Algo es algo, como imagino, o espero, que las gentes que sufrieron persecución por decir que la Tierra giraba alrededor del sol también tengan, o hayan tenido, ese pobre, tal vez, suficiente, reconocimiento.


----------



## Magufillo (9 Dic 2022)

"Separación de poderes" dice el hijo puta de Jestascal  
Entonces ¿Lo del encierro por el timovirus que fue ,criatura? Están denunciando cosas que ya han pasado en este país. Nos quieren vender la moto de que antes que viniera Sánchez esto era un vergel. Si Sanchez está donde está, es por el puto Partido Popular. Ese partido por el que VOX no hace más que suplicar atención para pillar asiento en las taifas. 
Quieren carnaza mediática y la va a tener ahora que no se nos ha acabado el mundial tienen que seguir entreteniendo al populacho.


----------



## CarneconOjos (9 Dic 2022)

Yo me cago en su puta madre de este hijo de puta, y de todo el circo parlamentario, que no paran de monopolizar la actualidad social, con sus putos altavoces ideológicos para absorbernos a sus intereses personales.

Hijos de la gran puta, lo único que os interesa en seguir viviendo de los publico, buscando la legitimidad de la sociedad para gobernar contra ella.

Y tú perra inútil de norte, eres la mayor basura patética que se ha sacado este puto régimen criminal del 78....Y como te vea por mi barrio te abro la cabeza con un ladrillo....


----------



## jpjp (9 Dic 2022)

gabrielo dijo:


> De todos la mejor idea es Alfonso guerra ahi si que rabia falconetti recordemos que guerra era en tiempo de felipe el mas izquierdista del psoe



Por eso todo lo que pueda hacer pupa a Sánchez ieje


----------



## bocadRillo (9 Dic 2022)

mañana igual no llueve


----------



## Otrasvidas (9 Dic 2022)

¿Otra moción de censura que no tiene ninguna posibilidad de ganar para regalar al follatravelos una foto triunfadora?


----------



## opilano (9 Dic 2022)




----------



## DCLXVI (9 Dic 2022)

El PP rechaza la moción de censura de Vox contra Pedro Sánchez


----------



## sepultada en guano (9 Dic 2022)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> ¿Otra moción de censura que no tiene ninguna posibilidad de ganar para regalar al follatravelos una foto triunfadora?



Estas cosas las haces para tu rebaño, no para el del enemigo.


----------



## CarneconOjos (9 Dic 2022)

Fanatizando la vida social con política, que hijos de puta si sobráis todos, no sin antes pagar con la vida lo que estáis haciendo y lo que habéis hecho. Estos miserables utilizan el supuesto interés nacional, para imponer los intereses superiores y reales de grupos de poder y para la elite económica, no del pueblo.

Y este hijo de puta payaso, necesitar vivir del victimismo que tanto redito economico le ha proporcionado, llego a Madrid, con una mano delante y otra de detrás, y ahora trata de convertir la vida social en una kale borroka, para seguir proporcionarse una vida burguesa en Arturo Soria.

HIJO DE PUTA YA QUISIERA ESA MIERDA HABER VALIDO UNA BALA...............


----------



## Komanche O_o (9 Dic 2022)

CaCO3 dijo:


> Ya se ha dicho más de una vez en el foro. El PSOE de los años 80 y 90 (en general, el PSOE pre-Zapatero) está a la derecha del actual Popó. Eso da una idea de lo que es ahora mismo ese partido.



Si, la derecha de la derecha.


----------



## ciberecovero (9 Dic 2022)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> ¿Otra moción de censura que no tiene ninguna posibilidad de ganar para regalar al follatravelos una foto triunfadora?




¿Estás seguro?:









José Bono, tajante contra de la postura del PSOE con el delito de malversación: "No debemos favorecer la secesión de Cataluña"


El exministro de Defensa socialista ha defendido en MVT que "no se debe despenalizar" a aquellos administradores públicos que se metan el dinero público en su bolsillo o que lo gestionen mal. Asegura además que le duelen algunas "contradicciones" del PSOE en este tema.




www.lasexta.com


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (9 Dic 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> Si buscan de candidato a un sociata no traidor como Leguina triunfan.
> 
> (No hace falta ser diputado para ser candidato)



Interesante propuesta.

Me gusta tu estilo muchacho.


----------



## Lefri (9 Dic 2022)

Solo queda Vox.

El Pp ni está, ni se le espera. Es la derechita cobarde.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (9 Dic 2022)




----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (10 Dic 2022)

Vulcan86 dijo:


> Lo que tiene que hacer vox es construir un movimiento de gente honrada que solo se relacione entre ella



No hace falta esperar sentados, puedes empezar salvándote a tí mismo.






Hay que empezar la REPOBLACIÓN mediante una red de MUNICIPIOS PATRIOTAS


Muchos estáis tan hasta la polla del infierno izmierdista hispanistaní como un servidor. El vacunazismo no es más que otra cabeza de la hidra totalitaria. Hay que tomar ejemplo de nuestra Historia, recordando la Repoblación, y crear reductos patriotas donde salvaguardar el recuerdo de la Nación...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Uno que pasaba... (10 Dic 2022)

DCLXVI dijo:


> El PP rechaza la moción de censura de Vox contra Pedro Sánchez



Estos del PP no son más tontos porque no pueden. Dicen lo siguiente:
" «no vamos a ofrecer a Sánchez una victoria parlamentaria que le fortalezca», porque ello sería *«contraproducente»* "

¿Qué gilipollez es esa? Si Vox está convencido y la presenta, aunque sea para perder, ¿qué piensan hacer? ¿Votar de nuevo que no?

Vox no tiene nada que perder con esto, la verdad. En el peor de los casos, pueden ganar algo de tiempo y conseguir cierta publicidad de cara a las elecciones, mostrando que son la única oposición. ¿Cómo deja eso al PP? Me da que ya vieron que tras la anterior moción subieron en intención de voto, y no descarto que sea para ganar votos.

Ahora bien, ¿qué tiene que pasar para que salga adelante? Bufff difícil. No les vale sólo con Vox, PP y Cs. Los nacionalistas e independentistas van a votar en contra seguro, ya que Sánchez es un chollo y va a hacer más leyes a su medida. Lo apoyarán hasta la muerte. Podemos ya sabe que les queda poco en el convento y saldrían del gobierno, así que a muerte también. ¿Y el resto del PSOE? Complicado. Estos años ha ido haciendo limpieza. No creo que queden muchos que estén dispuestos a quitárselo de encima.

La única manera que veo es que se proponga un candidato socialista, que tenga el claro apoyo de Felipe González. Que entre bambalinas se muevan muy sigilosamente para acordar un candidato/a que algunos diputados socialistas estén dispuestos a apoyar. Pero el gran problema es que esto requiere fracturar el PSOE, porque tras la votación ardería Troya. ¿Qué están dispuestos a sacrificar los políticos del PSOE? ¿El país o el partido?

Honestamente, no creo que haya políticos del PSOE dispuestos a destrozar el partido desde dentro, a no ser que vean claro que en las próximas elecciones se los van a llevar por delante (porque Sánchez los va a cambiar por otros fieles). Ciertamente, si ocurriera esto, estaría incluso más preocupado, porque cómo tendrían que estar las cosas tras las cortinas, como para que esta gente esté dispuesta a inmolarse políticamente.


----------



## Uno que pasaba... (10 Dic 2022)

Por cierto, tampoco entiendo cómo Feijoo considera las elecciones municipales de Mayo del año que viene como algo que tenga que ver con el congreso. A Sánchez le da lo mismo que los vapuleen. Estirarán el poder todo lo que puedan y más. 

Veremos lo que ocurre al final. Es cuestión de tiempo que pregunten a otra gente del PP, como Ayuso, sobre este tema. Ojo, que lo mismo como levante la voz, al final se lía gorda en el PP, y el primer partido que se inmola con esto son los de las gaviotas. Van a tener que hilar muy fino en el PP con este tema.


----------



## nraheston (10 Dic 2022)

PSOE - Recopilación de corrupción y escándalos de los diputados del PSOE


Buenas noches, después del golpe de Estado al poder judicial, he pensado en recopilar la corrupción y los escándalos de los diputados del PSOE, que son directos responsables de que Pedro Sánchez haya llegado a este extremo. No se recopilarán escándalos de barones ni de ningún miembro del PSOE...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## skan (10 Dic 2022)

De nada servirá ya que el PSOE votará en contra, incluso los que dicen estar a favor de la constitución y en contra de los golpistas. Y les apoyarán los golpistas y los etarras.


----------



## TioArturo (10 Dic 2022)

Y el PSOE azul, vamos la derechita cobarde que tenía que estar moviendo la calle y presentándo ellos mismos la moción para expulsar a este peligroso gobierno, no hacen nada más que poner algún tuit y arreglado.


----------



## nate (10 Dic 2022)

Puede proponer a Olona. Creo que es de palabra y confiable al 100%


----------



## Pollepolle (10 Dic 2022)

XXavier dijo:


> Pero no es cierto que Vox haya presentado una moción de censura. Abascal solo ha dicho que 'inicia conversaciones con otros partidos'...



Con que otros partidos va a hablar si da asco a todos menos al pp?? Abascal es un payaso que solo sabe hacer escenitas y videos para tiktok como el puton de su mujer jajajjjajaaja


----------



## Pollepolle (10 Dic 2022)

Concursante dijo:


> Seguimos sin enterarnos. Todo lo que hace Sánchez es gracias a la Constitución, no se trata de ningún golpe ni de nada ilegal.
> 
> ESE es el problema. El dia que vox deje de chupar la Constitución y demás chorradas como la UE, quizás le apoye.



Queee noooo!! Que es un gorpee de estaoo!! Que lo disee toaa la prenza patriotas como Okimierda erInmundo, Alpiste y Javier Negre jajajajaja


----------



## ueee3 (10 Dic 2022)

¿Cuál ha sido la última exactamente de Sánchez?


----------



## Genomito (10 Dic 2022)

La anterior moción de censura se convirtió en una moción de censura contra Casado. Ésto es lo que teme Feijoo, que tenga que retratarse y la moción de censura se vuelva contra él.

Es hora de arriesgar y sacar a pasear la reina. Bien jugado, podría ser el fin de Sánchez y de Feijoo.


----------



## sirpask (10 Dic 2022)

Se han cargado la ley. En otros paises la apropiación indebida de dinero publico está penado con la muerte, por que es el delito mas grave que puede cometer un empleado publico. Aquí se va a despenalizar, va a ser un tramite administrativo.

Si, la mocion de censura está mas que justificada. Ademas de quitar las penas por intentar destruir el Estado.

Es muy grave lo que está sucediendo, y me sorprende que Bruselas lo permita.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (10 Dic 2022)

Sr. Pérez dijo:


> ¡Pero si el barranco son ellos!


----------



## Sietebailes (10 Dic 2022)

Tremendo circo tienen montado, aquí que caiga el mes,y sigan los bufones bailando para su amo.


----------



## 11kjuan (10 Dic 2022)

Y si hubieran estado Rufián y Otegui me apuesto a que también se echarían unas risas.

Esto es lo que les importa España.

En fin señores, que por aquí muchos tenéis carrera universitaria y se ríen en vuestra cara y aplaudis.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (10 Dic 2022)

bien hecho


----------



## tracrium (10 Dic 2022)

O compran votos de diputados sociatas asegurándoles paguita vitalicia para seguir viviendo el resto de su vida sin pegar un palo al agua o no hay nada que hacer.

Tienen que verlo como una inversión, no como un gasto.

Este país no da para más.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (10 Dic 2022)

Pero primero que presente las cuentas de su partido


----------



## Frysby (10 Dic 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> Las mociones de censura se presentan para ganarlas, no para hacer el chorra o intentar desgastar al rival



Bueno también valen para retrasar 3 meses todas las inmundas leyes que está a punto de proclamar el felón


----------



## Arístides (10 Dic 2022)

Perrosachez dijo:


> Bueno, no se conseguirá nada porque el Psicópata golpista seguirá con su hoja de ruta, ser el Nuevo Caudillo Dictador, pero por lo menos atrasará algo sus fechorías.




Lo que no hay que censurar es lo que pasa en las calles:







Mad Max: - Seguimiento, OTOÑO-VERANO SANGRIENTO en MADRID:20 apuñalados en 20 días, 8 heridos graves en 6 días, 5 asesinatos en 1 mes, robo de relojes a pistola.


https://www.abc.es/espana/madrid/herido-grave-varon-anos-tras-apunalado-nuca-20221209102629-nt.html https://www.elconfidencial.com/espana/madrid/2022-11-28/sospechosa-llamada-caso-milena-desaparecida-escort_3531355/




www.burbuja.info






*Madrid además de ser la ciudad peninsular con mas marroquies y dominicanos y tener la mayor mezquita de España,* ya tiene PRECEDENTES de disturbios africanos a tiro limpio y navajazos: recordemos los disturbios de la Copa Africa y los de manteros... los senegales debaten a tiros con argelinos en pleno centro de Madrid y montan disturbios raciales que ni en Sudafrica.


La mayor mezquita de España y Europa esta en Madrid.


*A tiro limpio Argelinos vs Senegaleses en pleno centro de Madrid tras la Copa África:*









Terror en Lavapiés: disparos, navajazos y heridos por la final de la Copa de África


La victoria de Argelia contra Senegal desató el caos en el barrio madrileño y se registraron enfrentamientos con la Policía Nacional.




www.elespanol.com









*Datos oficiales, Madrid quíntuple de asesinatos que Barcelona,+ record de Madrid en violaciones:









Sociedad: - ¿Qué pasa en Madrid con las violaciones?. ¿Por qué tiene el mayor número de agresiones sexuales?. Datos del INE inside.


Además de muchos más asesinaros y secuestros: https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/datos-oficiales-madrid-quintuple-de-asesinatos-que-barcelona-secuestros-violaciones-delitos-narco-robos-coches-total-y-x-persona.1773524/...




www.burbuja.info













Sucesos: - Datos oficiales, 2022. Madrid 10 ASESINATOS vs Barcelona 2, (y Madrid + secuestros,+ violaciones,+ delitos narco,+ robos coches, total y x persona)


Viene de: https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/madrid-triple-de-asesinatos-cuadruple-de-secuestros-que-otras-capitales-en-2021-apunalamientos-cada-noche-segun-telemadrid.1646396/page-22#...




www.burbuja.info













Noticia: - Madrid:TRIPLE de asesinatos&CUADRUPLE de secuestros que otras capitales en 2021. "Apuñalamientos cada noche" según TeleMadrid.


Se advirtió en este foro, que nos os engañen los CM´s que intentan ocultarlo: Madrid (con el doble de habitantes que la siguiente ciudad) ya triplica el numero de asesinatos (y tiroteos , apuñalamientos. amputaciones) y cuadriplica el de los secuestros en otras ciudades, liderando el número...




www.burbuja.info




*

*Un día cualquiera en Madrid: la M30 cortada por unos bandoleros armados con hachas y machetes + asalto a un coche pistola en mano:*












Una banda asalta con pistolas a la presidenta de Eulen en una emboscada cuando iba en coche en Madrid


El escolta de María José Álvarez Mezquíriz disparó a los atacantes, que encajonaron el vehículo de la empresaria entre dos coches la madrugada del lunes cuando regresaba a casa. El ataque se produce tras el duro enfrentamiento de sus hermanos por el control de la empresa de servicios y...




www.burbuja.info




:


----------



## Bernaldo (10 Dic 2022)

A ver si Feijoy sale con el desplante de Casado. Enronces ya le podemos llamar Feijado...


----------



## ATARAXIO (10 Dic 2022)

Sánchez está tan enfocado en librar a los golpistas catalanes, que no se da cuenta que cambiando las leyes, abre las puertas a que él mismo sea detenido por un golpe de estado patriota, que si falla, quedaría en nada.


----------



## Jonny Favourite (10 Dic 2022)

A raposa dos peares no va a mojarse no sea que le llamen facha.

En fin, es un gesto inútil pero un gesto al fin y al cabo


----------



## eltonelero (10 Dic 2022)

perrosno dijo:


> Mis dieses, pero con este circo ya sabemos lo que pasará, sobre todo con Frijolito, mangina nivel dios.



mangina no, lo que quiere es una dictadura con dos cabezas (Ppsoe y psoe)


----------



## *OBERON* (10 Dic 2022)




----------



## tiempodeperros (10 Dic 2022)

Otra moción de tonsura??
Ridículo.


----------



## .Kaikus (10 Dic 2022)

No es humo, la mocion de censura, sirve para restarle votos a Feijoo, porque frijolito cree que poniendose de perfil y dejando que todo se pudra, el llegara a la Moncloa, por la simple alternancia politica.

PD- Lo mismito que pensaba Rajoy y fue defenestrado.


----------



## Furymundo (10 Dic 2022)




----------



## Centinela (10 Dic 2022)

Otro rojo. Tu bilis y odio te delatan. 




CarneconOjos dijo:


> Yo me cago en su puta madre de este hijo de puta, y de todo el circo parlamentario, que no paran de monopolizar la actualidad social, con sus putos altavoces ideológicos para absorbernos a sus intereses personales.
> 
> Hijos de la gran puta, lo único que os interesa en seguir viviendo de los publico, buscando la legitimidad de la sociedad para gobernar contra ella.
> 
> Y tú perra inútil de norte, eres la mayor basura patética que se ha sacado este puto régimen criminal del 78....Y como te vea por mi barrio te abro la cabeza con un ladrillo....


----------



## Intuitiva Feladora (10 Dic 2022)

Seguro que Frijolito y Arrimamadas que tanto crítican a Viruelo no la apoyan.


----------



## Centinela (10 Dic 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Queee noooo!! Que es un gorpee de estaoo!! Que lo disee toaa la prenza patriotas como Okimierda erInmundo, Alpiste y Javier Negre jajajajaja




Otro pagafantas del traidor. El día que los rojos dejéis de odiar y ser envidiosos os irá bien en la vida.


----------



## undescontrol (10 Dic 2022)

Por lo menos hacen algo para dejar de empezar a ser como Argentina o Cuba. Ojalá la preparen bien y no presenten a nadie de VOX y pongan a alguien sensato, que no le puedan sacar mierda, etc. Muy bien preparada para de una vez quitarle la careta al PP que o está con unos o con otros.


----------



## el segador (10 Dic 2022)

todoayen dijo:


> Siempre con la crispación y el hodio.....
> 
> Feijoy lo deshará cuando gobierne, no hay prisa.



es que conviene la tensión que lo ha dicho ZP


----------



## Sr. Pérez (10 Dic 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


>



Murcia tenía que ser.


----------



## Pollepolle (10 Dic 2022)

Centinela dijo:


> Otro pagafantas del traidor. El día que los rojos dejéis de odiar y ser envidiosos os irá bien en la vida.



Pero que hablaa de traidores cacho mierda?? Si los que mas trabajo dan a los amegos y mamadus son votantes de vox. 

Y el odio es de la derecha, que como echais bilis por los ojos cuando la gente quiere recuperar los huesos de los rojos fusilados por la escoria fascista y los moros del puto Franco.


----------



## djvan (10 Dic 2022)

El sistema ha caído.. el gobierno de Pedro Sánchez está amenazando a los jueces con meterlos en la cárcel 

(El Gobierno amenaza con cárcel a los jueces que se opongan a su asalto al TC)

A vox si quiere abrir los ojos lo único que le queda es buscar apoyos para luchar por la libertad del 50% de los españoles que no quieren vivir en dictadura socialcomunista.

Y por luchar no me refiero a meter papelitos en un urna.. (que se lo digan a los venezolanos)


----------



## Sir Connor (10 Dic 2022)

djvan dijo:


> El sistema ha caído.. el gobierno de Pedro Sánchez está amenazando a los jueces con meterlos en la cárcel
> 
> (El Gobierno amenaza con cárcel a los jueces que se opongan a su asalto al TC)
> 
> ...



eso eso a la guerra no hay que dejar vivo un puto votante de vox, todos a campos de concentracion y alli exterminio sistematico


----------



## Furymundo (10 Dic 2022)

undescontrol dijo:


> Por lo menos hacen algo para dejar de empezar a ser como Argentina o Cuba. Ojalá la preparen bien y no presenten a nadie de VOX y pongan a alguien sensato, que no le puedan sacar mierda, etc. Muy bien preparada para de una vez quitarle la careta al PP que o está con unos o con otros.



lo que hacen y no hacer nada es lo mismo 
solo posturean para los tontitos del solo queda bocs


----------



## FatalFary (10 Dic 2022)

A los que dicen que la moción de censura es perder el tiempo, les recuerdo que solo hace falta un puto voto en contra de cualquiera de los partidos que apoyan al gobierno para que Sánchez la pierda. Eso, claro está, si PP y Ciudagramos no vuelven a hacer el gilipollas, como es costumbre.


----------



## UpSpain (10 Dic 2022)

Solo queda VOX, y no son gran cosa.


----------



## todoayen (10 Dic 2022)

Creo que Feijoy ha arqueado una ceja esta mañana en señal de repulsa. Se está dejando la piel.


----------



## djvan (10 Dic 2022)

Sir Connor dijo:


> eso eso a la guerra no hay que dejar vivo un puto votante de vox, todos a campos de concentracion y alli exterminio sistematico



Lo has dicho tú… es lo que lleváis intentando provocar desde hace varias legislaturas..: para exterminar a lo que no piensan como vosotros…

Lo mismo que sucedió en el 36 desde el gobierno y sintiéndose seguros controlando todas las FFCCSE del estado y el ejército, riéndose del desfile militar y el exterminio de todo el que no fuera socialista…

Vuestras intenciones y vuestros pasos son milimétricamente idénticos..


----------



## kabeljau (10 Dic 2022)

Feijoo: Si fueras banderillero marcarías paquete, pero como eres eso, marcas raja.


----------



## Roedr (10 Dic 2022)

todoayen dijo:


> Creo que Feijoy ha arqueado una ceja esta mañana en señal de repulsa. Se está dejando la piel.



Cuca también se está dejando la piel. Espero unas duras declaraciones diciéndole al gobierno a la cara que eso no se hace. 

Frijolito Feijoy está encantado. Sabe que una vez la PSOE controle al completo el poder judicial ilegalizarán a VOX con cualquier excusa.


----------



## .Kaikus (10 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Cuca también se está dejando la piel. Espero unas duras declaraciones diciéndole al gobierno a la cara que eso no se hace.
> 
> Frijolito Feijoy está encantado. Sabe que una vez la PSOE controle al completo el poder judicial ilegalizarán a VOX con cualquier excusa.



Sanchez hara todo lo posible y un poco mas para perpetuarse en el poder.

PD- Las proximas generales tendran que examinarse con lupa.


----------



## Centinela (10 Dic 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Pero que hablaa de traidores cacho mierda?? Si los que mas trabajo dan a los amegos y mamadus son votantes de vox.
> 
> Y el odio es de la derecha, que como echais bilis por los ojos cuando la gente quiere recuperar los huesos de los rojos fusilados por la escoria fascista y los moros del puto Franco.



Tu comentario es prueba de lo que digo. Odio y envidia, tipico de rojos


----------



## Pollepolle (10 Dic 2022)

Centinela dijo:


> Tu comentario es prueba de lo que digo. Odio y envidia, tipico de rojos



Mas envidia teneis los fachas de los pisos de Warroming y el casoplon del Chepas jajajajajajajjaja


----------



## ciberecovero (10 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## kabeljau (10 Dic 2022)

Ahora en galego:

Se Feijoo fose banderilleiro marcaría o paquete, pero marca fendecha.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (10 Dic 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> No valdrá para nada salvo para subier el ego y la fuerza del dictador.



Servirá para retratar más al PP.


----------



## Le Truhan (10 Dic 2022)

Arrimadas y Abascal han hablado de presentar de candidato a Adanero, me parece una muy buena opción. Feijoo y sus periodistas en nomina, cabreados diciendo que Vox son amigos de los socialistas, el mejor aliado de Sanchez, bla bla bla, que mal deben de estar sus encuestas que ya le hicieron parar el acuerdo del CGPJ con Lucifer.


----------



## Antiparticula (10 Dic 2022)

¿se sabe ya queien va a ser el mirlo blanco?


----------



## rejon (10 Dic 2022)

Si se presenta una moción de censura se paraliza automáticamente cualquier aprobación de leyes. Nos iríamos a marzo y ya en período preelectoral, Sanchez no haría ciertas cosas.


----------



## ApartapeloS (10 Dic 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> ¿se sabe ya queien va a ser el mirlo blanco?



Parece que este


----------



## todoayen (10 Dic 2022)

Las próximas elecciones ya dan igual si se le permite seguir adelante con esto. La gente no se entera.


----------



## trellat (11 Dic 2022)

Hace mas de 10 dias de lo de Griñan, qué dice vox?


----------



## Salsa_rosa (11 Dic 2022)

Estamos pasando de una partitocracia corrupta a un país puramente bananero. Next level. Gostaréis. 

Menos mal que paramos a la turboderecha eh...


----------



## Paddy McAloon (11 Dic 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> Se me acaba de ocurrir una ex-psoe.
> Maite Pagaza.



*Pagazaurtundua*


----------



## Paddy McAloon (11 Dic 2022)

"Vox no es democrático, eso es lo único efectivo para intentar hacer reflexionar a sus votantes"


El periodista, autor de 'Vox s.a. el negocio del patriotismo español', disecciona en un libro la historia, ideología e intereses que nutren a Vox, un partido que parecía condenado a la insignificancia, pero aupado en una ola reaccionaria




www.noticiasdenavarra.com


----------



## fredesvindo (11 Dic 2022)




----------



## DCLXVI (11 Dic 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> ¿se sabe ya queien va a ser el mirlo blanco?



Dicen que será una mirla, esta:


----------



## Newol (11 Dic 2022)

Que pongan a Mussolini, es el equilibrio entre Franco y Hitler.


----------



## Eigentum (11 Dic 2022)

Personalmente me parece una buena jugada de VOX, además de obligatorio, el viruelo está cargandose la poca democracia que queda en el país y además nos va a arruinar y de paso postrar ante la agenda 2030, en un futuro no muy lejano se verá a VOX com el unico partido que hizo lo que tenía que hacer, lo mismo con enviar a juicio a los cacalanistas golpistas.

Al final las buenas acciones van calando y cuando estén TODOS arruinados entonces ganará VOX, la pena es esa, que previamente vamos a tener que tocar fondo y luego remontar será complicado, por no hablar de todos los rojos que harán lo imposible para que no remontemos, ellos quieren pobreza,solamente clase baja, quieren clientes quieren votantes y quieren dirigir todo el cotarro quieren poder nada más, no les importa que para ello el país acabe siendo pobre.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (11 Dic 2022)

Lo malo es que tu querido Vox forma parte del mismo sistema, circo y postureo aparte.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (11 Dic 2022)

Eigentum dijo:


> Personalmente me parece una buena jugada de VOX, además de obligatorio, el viruelo está cargandose la poca democracia que queda en el país y además nos va a arruinar y de paso postrar ante la agenda 2030, en un futuro no muy lejano se verá a VOX com el unico partido que hizo lo que tenía que hacer, lo mismo con enviar a juicio a los cacalanistas golpistas.



A ti sí que tendrían que enviarte a galeras, facha hezpañordo.


----------



## 917 (11 Dic 2022)

Como siempre, ridiculez voxera.


----------



## 917 (11 Dic 2022)

ApartapeloS dijo:


> Parece que este
> Ver archivo adjunto 1287784



Tiene todas las papeletas.
O un hijo cura que tiene, puesto a poner a otro Tejero..


----------



## Brigit (11 Dic 2022)

Bien dicho.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (11 Dic 2022)




----------



## fredesvindo (11 Dic 2022)

Espero que sea el dia el navidad cuando se realice el debate, una putada para el presi.


----------



## fredesvindo (11 Dic 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


>



C's lo va apoya y PP se abstendrá.


----------



## ciberecovero (11 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## WasP (11 Dic 2022)

Brigit dijo:


> Bien dicho.



La verdad es que no es mala idea. Teniendo en cuenta que todos votan lo que diga el lider de turno, que se queden los 10 o 15 líderes, y el resto a casita a buscar las castañas por lo privado. La de pasta que nos íbamos a ahorrar...


----------



## Paddy McAloon (11 Dic 2022)

Todos los partidos son la misma mierda con siglas diferentes.


----------



## todoayen (11 Dic 2022)

República aceitunera es a donde vamos.


----------



## ciberecovero (11 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (12 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (12 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## fredesvindo (12 Dic 2022)

La constitución está para defender y tito sanche esta traisionando la patria.


----------



## Antiparticula (13 Dic 2022)

Ya tenemos mirlo blanco:









César Antonio Molina, exministro de Zapatero: “Sánchez no es un socialista sino un okupa autoritario”


El titular de Cultura con Zapatero ha firmado un manifiesto contra la reforma de los delitos de sedición y malversación




www.libertaddigital.com






*César Antonio Molina, exministro de Zapatero: "Pedro Sánchez no es un socialista sino un okupa autoritario"*
*El titular de Cultura con Zapatero ha firmado un manifiesto contra la reforma de los delitos de sedición y malversación*


----------



## Antiparticula (13 Dic 2022)

Pues a falta de uno ya tenemos dos mirlos blancos:









José Luis Corcuera: "Tenemos que impedir que Sánchez pase a la historia como Fernando VII"


El que fuera ministro del Interior con Felipe González ha cargado duramente contra los últimos movimientos legislativos del sanchismo.




www.libertaddigital.com





*José Luis Corcuera: "Tenemos que impedir que Sánchez pase a la historia como Fernando VII"*


----------



## Lefri (13 Dic 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Con que otros partidos va a hablar si da asco a todos menos al pp?? Abascal es un payaso que solo sabe hacer escenitas y videos para tiktok como el puton de su mujer jajajjjajaaja



Solo sabéis hacer eso: insultar.

“Asco” es lo que producen gentuza como tú.


----------



## Pollepolle (13 Dic 2022)

Lefri dijo:


> Solo sabéis hacer eso: insultar.
> 
> “Asco” es lo que producen gentuza como tú.



Asi me gustais los voxeros de victimas y ofendiditos mariconamente... Jajajajajja


----------



## Bernaldo (14 Dic 2022)

A ver, Sánchez está dejando muchísimas antipatías entre los históricos de la PSOE

De entre Alfonso Guerra, Joaquín Leguina, Corcuera, Paco Vázquez... etc, puede reclutarse una buena camarilla con la que deponer al okupa de ese partido, y seguro que alguno de los trepas actuales no tendría problema en sumarse a la escabechina... el Barbón príncipe de Asturias, por ejemplo
el mismo Revilla, cuyo principal pecado es la vanidad y afán de protagonismo tampoco dudaría en darse golpes de pecho, especialmente si se le concede alguna obra/proyecto

Ojo, aquí la gente se cree que el Sáncheze este es una especie de super héroe poderoso que lo tiene todo controlado... pero al final es un simple muñeco, con importantes apoyos hasta ahora, pero al cabo un simple muñeco... hay otros candidatos disponibles en las logias con muchas menores antipatías entre sus "hermanos"

No veo totalmente improbable que alguno de los socios despechados o insatisfechos vote a favor de la moción de censura.

Tenéis demasiau endiosado al guapo...


----------



## vettonio (14 Dic 2022)

Leguina, el economista que palmó 10 minolles en las preferentes de Caja Madrid.

Tonto preferente.


----------



## maromo (14 Dic 2022)

Quedará para la historia como la pesoe nos metió en una dictadura bolivariana y que la pepé traicionó a España 2 veces.


----------



## gabrielo (14 Dic 2022)

Lo malo es que tu querido Vox forma parte del mismo sistema, circo y postureo aparte. 
[/QUOTE]

el tiempo lo dirá pero a día de hoy vox es diferente a otros ,si ganan lo mismo es verdad pero por algo los sindicatos de clase están chinados con ellos ,porque no han llegado a un acuerdo con vox ,vox quiere acaban con muchas subvenciones.


----------



## fredesvindo (14 Dic 2022)

Parece que hay muchos del PSOE cabreados, tendrán cojones de no apoyar a su presi?


----------



## todoayen (14 Dic 2022)

Antes tragan medio siglo de republica aceitunera que salirse del rebaño.


----------

